# Sergio Pagni---What Release??



## soonerboy

Does anyone know what release he uses? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## WV Has Been

soonerboy said:


> Does anyone know what release he uses? I can't tell from the pictures.


I apologize in advance.

Could you please tell me who Sergio Pagni even is. I have been shooting NFAA Professional Archery since 1193 and I am not familiar with that name.


----------



## CHPro

Brian, I believe he is one of the top Italian archers and I thought (?) he was in the Vegas shoot-off this year...or last....memory seems to be getting a little foggier a little faster than it used to, lol !

Sorry, don't know which release he shoots though.............

>>------->


----------



## soonerboy

Yes, he is a top Italian archer. He shoots for Hoyt. He shoots some type of hand held with a wrist strap but I can't tell from the pictures on the Hoyt site.


----------



## Rick Webb

soonerboy said:


> Yes, he is a top Italian archer. He shoots for Hoyt. He shoots some type of hand held with a wrist strap but I can't tell from the pictures on the Hoyt site.


Yes it's hard to tell because the release is so small.This is only a quess, but I think that it's a Cascade either number 8 or 10 . They were made by Spot Hogg, and I don't think that they make them any more.


----------



## Rick Webb

soonerboy said:


> Yes, he is a top Italian archer. He shoots for Hoyt. He shoots some type of hand held with a wrist strap but I can't tell from the pictures on the Hoyt site.


For a picture look - up www.dutchtarget.com/album/thumbnails.php?album=33&page=4

He's the left hander, wearing glasses,shooting a hoyt bow,with a red hoyt shirt. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest

he shoots a cascade 10


----------

